# Best carrier for 18 lb 3 month old?



## kierney (Jan 25, 2011)

Help me please... my little guy just turned three months old and he weighs about 18 lbs. I have a Baby Bjorn which I used when my now 22 month old daughter was tiny, and I've been using it for him too. He especially likes facing forward, which he is now holding his head well enough to do for short periods. But it's killing my back.

I'd like a carrier that I can use while nursing, also, and one that I can wear on my back, or hip when he is big enough, so he's out of the way while I'm doing dishes, cooking, doing chores, etc.

I'm also going back to work full time in a few weeks and hubby will be home with the kids during the day. It would be nice to have something that he can use too (he's about 5'10'' and 240 lbs).

Any recommendations?


----------



## mmhinton (Mar 25, 2008)

ERGO baby carrier. I cannot highly enough recommend it!!! My boys were both about 26 lbs at 6 months (9 and 11.5 at birth) and that was the ONLY way I was able to carry without LOTS of pain! I could still carry my 2 1/2 yr old in it were he so inclined.

I am 5' 8"ish and DH is 6' 2'ish and we could both use it by adjusting the straps, etc. Baby can be worn in front (though not front facing which was the ONLY drawback I found...but if my boys wanted to see out, I just wore on my hip), on the hip or on the back. The straps are comfy and secure and easy enough to use that you can put it on by yourself (even on the back) though that will take a bit of practice  It is a bit expensive, but SOOOO worth it!

I just mailed mine to my SIL yesterday as she has a 6 month old and an 18 month old....she needs it WAY more than I do right now  Though, I was sad to part with it 

If you google ergo baby carrier you should be able to find it pretty easily (I don't think we are supposed to link links on here???)

Good luck!


----------



## mmhinton (Mar 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention that, yes, you can also nurse with an Ergo.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

I would suggest a woven wrap or a podegai (Korean style baby carrier) baby will change weight size and developmental milestones. A wrap or podegai will grow with baby, give you the benefit of all carries back, hip and front.


----------



## kierney (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm. I like the sound of the Ergo, but I have concerns about not being able to have him facing forward. The wrap is good in theory, but I think it would be too complicated for hubby. He has a hard enough time getting the Bjorn on and off by himself.

I also like the idea of a ring sling, because it seems easy, but I'm afraid it would be too hard on my back, especially as he gets bigger.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Forward facing is easily done in an Ergo simply put baby in the carrier on your back baby then has visibility with the ability to reorganize and filter as baby needs to.

Have you ask your husband what he wants? I would not make an investment in a carrier for him without his imput.

A ring sling can be a great carrier, it may not be the only carrier you have.

I would suggest that you may need to try and use may carriers before you find the one.

Unlike strollers, cribs and other baby stuff carriers are not one size fits all or are suitible for all.

If you have not already done so google your local area and see if there is local baby wearing group.

If you need help finding a group let me know.

HTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kierney*
> 
> Hmm. I like the sound of the Ergo, but I have concerns about not being able to have him facing forward. The wrap is good in theory, but I think it would be too complicated for hubby. He has a hard enough time getting the Bjorn on and off by himself.
> 
> I also like the idea of a ring sling, because it seems easy, but I'm afraid it would be too hard on my back, especially as he gets bigger.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

The way the Ergo fits, a 3 month old on your back would be staring at your back, he wouldn't be able to see over your shoulder. I would recommend a mei tai or a woven wrap...with both of those you'll be able to do a high back carry, so the baby will be on your back but will be able to see what's happening in front of you. You would be able to nurse in both a mei tai and a woven wrap. You'd be able to use them both for front, hip, and back carries. And I think you could share them with your DH. I'm 5'4, 135 lbs, and DH is 6'0, 240 lbs, and my mei tai and woven wraps fit both of us. If you think the wrap is a lot to ask your DH to learn, I'd go for a mei tai. My DH likes our mei tai just as much as our Ergo, plus it's a million times prettier so I like it better.


----------

